# Paint correction help



## ant1 (Apr 13, 2006)

Just picked up my second tt. I owned one in 2004 and loved it, but at the time cost me about 12k. Now they are considerably cheaper it makes it much more tempting to own and mod one 

So I picked up a 2001 225tt in black.
Looks lovely but has the odd mark where bird poop has marked the paint work along with lot of light scratches.
I'd love to have a go at detailing the body work. I'm pretty good at sorting car interior and engine bays but I'm a bit clueless on what steps to take on the body work.
Can anyone give me some simple steps or advice on what works best....better still anyone with a mop near Colchester willing to help me do it?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

There's a good guide here

Machine Polishing Guide

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?url=ht ... are_type=t

HOW TO - Using clay bars

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?url=ht ... are_type=t

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## briancope (Jan 25, 2014)

ant1 said:


> Just picked up my second tt. I owned one in 2004 and loved it, but at the time cost me about 12k. Now they are considerably cheaper it makes it much more tempting to own and mod one
> 
> So I picked up a 2001 225tt in black.
> Looks lovely but has the odd mark where bird poop has marked the paint work along with lot of light scratches.
> ...


Take a look at the posts on the TTforum under 'Show and Shine', the link is here:

viewforum.php?f=31

Lot's of top tips on materials and on what and what not to do!

Be careful if you are thinking of deploying an electric polisher. They are great in the right hands (ie. an experienced or specialist detailer) but can be lethal if used without experience. Start with a dual action (DA) device if you want to go down this route.

As per Gog, a clay bar will produce excellent results as it removes the surface contaminants from the paint with very little elbow grease and you can use it on your glass and alloys too without harm.

This will hopefully remove the bird doo doo and make the paint lovely and smooth ready for the polishing, waxing and sealing stage.

Be wary of abrasives too like T-Cut etc as you mention scratches and perhaps you have swirls as well. If the scratches are deep (ie. you can see further than the top paint coat and/or you can feel a ridge if you run your finger nail over it) it may need some work from a specialist.

Send us a few pics when you have given it a go! I am sure that a clay bar workout and a polish will produce some great results for you.

And always do the two bucket wash with a quality mitt to ensure that your hard work lasts for as long as possible.

Johnsons baby bath is a good solution to use I am told as it does not harshly attack the polish and sealing materials. I have just bought some to try, got it from the local Pound Shop for, yes you guessed it, a quid.

Good luck.


----------



## ant1 (Apr 13, 2006)

Great info just what I wanted. Where's the best pace go get a claybar at a reasonable price. What are the 3m ones like on eBay?


----------



## briancope (Jan 25, 2014)

Maguires do a decent clay bar and liquid lubrication kit, can be found at Halford etc for less than £20, probably less on eBay. 3M have had good reports.

The bars look small but a small piece will cover the enter car in my experience, you just keep kneading it to keep the contact side clean. If you drop a piece - THROW IT AWAY - as it will have picked up grit, even a speck will scratch.

I did bodywork first, glass and finally the wheels with a single piece, the difference is surprising when you use it for the first time.

You can get a total liquid compound too as opposed to a physical bar and this produced good results on my Dad's Merc.

There are loads of How Too's on YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=clay+bar


----------



## ant1 (Apr 13, 2006)

great, got it. Clay and lube (if it needs it). then compound G10 etc and lastly good polish. Will be trying this at the weekend.


----------



## briancope (Jan 25, 2014)

ant1 said:


> great, got it. Clay and lube (if it needs it). then compound G10 etc and lastly good polish. Will be trying this at the weekend.


Cool,

If it is supplied with lube then use it too.

What did you get in the end?


----------



## arpuc (Jun 14, 2014)

I'd use plenty of lube with clay, I've used a few and my preferred product is Dodo Juice Born Slippy. It comes in a concentrate so goes a long, long way. The advice already given about the use of clay is spot on. 
After the polish use a good sealant or wax to seal in and protect the shine. That will make things that much easier the next time you wash your wagon.


----------



## briancope (Jan 25, 2014)

Just to clarify... you do need to wash the car first before applying the clay bar and then second wash it before applying your final top coat enhancements.


----------



## arpuc (Jun 14, 2014)

My normal process is 1- snow foam 2- rinse 3- wash (2 bucket method) 4- clay 5- rinse 6- dry 7- polish 8- wax/seal


----------

